# How do you stealth Vape in the workplace?



## whatalotigot (18/6/15)

Lets kick this thread off with my stealth vape options..

Sometimes its abit hard to stealth vape when you drip, or vape at all.
I have to use such options as these:

The trusty washer:






The Trusty Cupboard of things:





The trusty Microwave: Everyone thinks is on fire.





Come guys. lets see the funniest places you stealth vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/6/15)

Stealth vape at work? What's that?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Lets kick this thread off with my stealth vape options..
> 
> Sometimes its abit hard to stealth vape when you drip, or vape at all.
> I have to use such options as these:
> ...


On a side note, why is there a washer at your work? Do you guys get that "dirty" when working?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (18/6/15)

Another victim...







baksteen8168 said:


> On a side note, why is there a washer at your work? Do you guys get that "dirty" when working?


I wash clothing that clients wear when training in our studio...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (18/6/15)

I've been bust so many times I've stopped doing it. Nothing worst than someone walking into the office and you are surrounded by mist and making hand signal desperately hoping your lungs will absord the hit they walked in on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (18/6/15)

Cannot dare to even try and "stealth vape" in our environment, sometimes the corporate world is not so nice, with all the Rules and Regulations....and the staunch non-smokers who will think you are "smoking if they see smoke", as they have no idea that it is merely a custard smelling vapour!!!


----------



## Christopher (22/6/15)

Reduce wattage and airflow, blow it underneath my desk... Works 90% of the time, other than that the people on the other side of my desk think that something is a little bit on fire lol, 

+1 on the fridge, used that one many a time. Otherwise one decent hit hot boxes the kitchen lol.


----------



## Necropolis (22/6/15)

I just get up and go outside as if I was smoking - it's nice to have a break from my desk once in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (22/6/15)

I don't have to. Everybody at work now knows what vaping is (I explained) and they like the smell, so no one even bats an eyelid when I vape inside. I just don't vape when officers from other stations are there or public people. I then go outside to vape.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/6/15)

If I vape in an undesignated area at work, I'll need new work


----------

